# New Dead Like Me movie Sun night!!!!



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

(Cross-posted from Now Playing forum. Not a Season Pass show, but this sneaked-up on me and I wanted to get the word out to email subscribers.)

Yeee-haaa!

Dead Like Me: Life After Death

Release Year: 2009

A team of Grim Reapers begins to break the rules while adjusting to a new boss. Based on the television series.

SyFy channel, Sun 8/23 9:00-11:00pm

Cast

* Ellen Muth
* Callum Blue
* Britt McKillip
* Henry Ian Cusick
* Jasmine Guy
* Cynthia Stevenson
* Christine Willes
* Sarah Wynter

* Directed by: Stephen Herek
* Written by: Stephen Godchaux, John Masius


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

How was it? Normal Scifi movie dreck?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> How was it? Normal Scifi movie dreck?


I believe I rented this from Amazon or Netflix earlier this year. I was always a fan of the series (I watched it's entirety a couple of times when when it was rerun on HDNet), and really looked forward to seeing this movie. Both Mandy Patinkin and Laura Harris (Rube, and Daisy, Daisy Adair) were missing, which to me was a letdown. Daisy was played by another actress. I was glad to see it. I don't know if I'd make the effort to see it again.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Save yourself some time. This movie was awful. It wasn't made for SyFy, it was made for DVD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It was out months ago. Not quite up to par with the original series but if you were a fan of the original show it is worth a watch.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I LOVED the original show - and this movie was pretty awful...


----------



## travellover (Mar 20, 2007)

the new people were pretty stupid. bring back Laura harris the new actress was downright horrible. hope they don't try to remake the series witht he new actors. won't waste time recording that one.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, I watched it from Netflix DVD and really did not like it. I loved the series however.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Dead Like Me movie is being broadcast on SciFi this Sunday, October 10, 2010. It is listed as Dead Like Me in my DirecTV guide info. No mention of the Life After Death subtitle.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

:up: I picked it via WL a couple weeks ago, along with (I think? can't remember now) a few DLM eps. I'm waiting to collect the rest of the series, then will watch them all, with the movie last. Loved the series, but I only have seen random odd eps here and there, I didn't see it while it was running (on Showtime?).


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I tried the Syfy version the last time they had it on and all the bleeps for language made it unwatchable. The DVD version is much more palatable if you were a fan of the series on Showtime.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. I was a huge fan of the series, but this was just _wowerifically_ bad. I couldn't even get through it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There were parts that were very good, such as George and Reggie. I also liked the ending. Dolores Herbig was very good as usual.

The rest... yeah, was pretty bad.


----------

